# Western Ultra Mount Not Working Eletical Issue



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

I have Installed a Ultra Mount 4 Port 3 Plug on 2006 F-250

I'm not getting power to plow controller.

When Plow is disconnected i have one truck headlight working i tested the hot wires running from factory harness into the Plow Harness which then loops into iso box and back to headlight.
I'm hot all the way into box but on the way out is where it dies. 
1st issue

2nd Issue
I have no power to any movements on controller or plow. Lights on Controller won't even light up. I have it hooked to a 12V Hot Under Dash. 


Please HELP!!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

2nd issue, is the plow on the truck?


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes ive tried 2 different plows no response


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

On your control harness (#1 position on module), where it goes to the battery relay... check the red wire with the green stripe. It needs to go to the large terminal on the relay which is constant hot (from the battery). If it's on the wrong side of the relay, you'll have no power to the module, no power at the control, etc.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

I've got it working now! Green Stripe was on oppasite big terminal. Headlight issue was in wiring no loop on plug. 

Thanks Everyone!


----------

